# Is it normal



## cherrymamajb87 (Nov 9, 2011)

Is it normal to still be crying everyday after being separated for nearly six months? Some days I wake up feeling strong but by the afternoon I'm down again. I go over everything in my head constantly, I don't know how to turn it off. I just want to feel good for one day the whole day.


----------



## hesnothappy (Mar 5, 2011)

I still cry after 8 months...not like before, but if I shut down a concentrate and let the wound reopen I will feel tears well in my eyes. I immediately catch myself and return to thinking about what I need to do to make my life better. I think I get emotional about the memories we share, but if I am the only one crying....what good is that doing me. After I moved into my new place and got myself settled I knew my real crying days were over. I have moved on to a new phase and I am enjoying it.


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

I don't cry "every day" but I definitely well up a lot with emotion... however I have found that after I let go of my failed marriage the tears were not so much of grief as much as the overwhelming feeling of life, of which is mostly awe and hope, with a little sadness thrown into the mix.


----------

